
Using Birds of Prey to Take Down Drones - stefap2
http://www.wsj.com/video/using-birds-of-prey-to-take-down-drones/C83316C0-AE70-471C-8D53-EF9D2BE07E77.html
======
celticninja
couldnt the spinning blades injure the bird? I think the japanese police drone
net is a better option but perhaps it is harder to catch the drones whereas
the brids have been hunting and catching moving prey for a long long time so
are much better at it.

